# Chandler Parsons Is Attempting To Recruit Patrick Beverley To Mavericks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As Rockets point guard Patrick Beverley heads into free agency this summer, his good friend Chandler Parsons is turning on the recruiting charm. Beverley insists he wants to remain a Rocket, but James Harden’s wish to play alongside another playmaker could limit how far Houston is willing to go in negotiations.
> 
> Dallas, on the other hand, desperately needs perimeter defenders. They were a bottom-10 defensive team last season and looked even more vulnerable during the Playoffs, allowing 112.6 points per 100 possessions against Houston.
> 
> ...


http://www.slamonline.com/nba/chandler-parsons-recruiting-patrick-beverley/#hT0FktCx3rddOM0e.99


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The teams could just switch PGs. Rondo could be Harden's playmaker... and the world of NBA fandom can hate the Rockets even more completely.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The best Recruiter in the NBA.


----------

